

Explode - wuffers
https://github.com/wuffers/explode

======
garrettlarson
I had to change the IFS=' ' declaration to get this to work on my system (ls
appears to use newline as a delimiter). Cool script.

~~~
wuffers
Oh, yeah. I forgot that `ls` uses newlines if the output isn't a console. Just
now committed a fix, thanks!

